# Knopp tester



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What is so different about the Knopp tester compared to a Wiggy or any other solenoid tester ?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Made east of the Pacific and North of the Rio Grand and it is Cat 3 rated.I own one and it does a nice job.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> What is so different about the Knopp tester compared to a Wiggy or any other solenoid tester ?


If we can ignore the discussion on CAT III rating, then they are virtually the same.
I own both and I prefer the Knopp.


Knopp has two neon lights on the face to show DC polarity so it's easy to read. The Wiggy's is a do-dad on the top and it can be kinda awkward to tell + from -. Not really a deal breaker though
Knopp is somewhat slimmer and fits in my back pocket better
Wiggy has (had) replaceable leads. Since I never had to replace them on either brand meter it was never an issue.
Neither has a continuity tester.
Knopp fits in a Wiggy tool belt carrying case just fine
Knopp is now rated at CATIII while I've heard that Wiggy's are not made anymore. Don't know for sure.
I do a lot of PLC troubleshooting and prefer these meters. For my Fluke 87 I had to buy an adapter that is basically just a 3000 ohm resistor to eliminate ghost voltages on 120VAC circuits. So it loads down the circuit similar to the solenoid in a wiggy-type meter.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have an ideal VolCon and it's OK. I borrowed a friends Knopp, I like the made in USA, the leads, and the size better. I think the Wiggins is gone. The new Klein stuff I would not trust considering their other test eq is rebranded Horrible Freight (http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-horrible-freight-same-140761/) 

This guy has a good selection, he's a fan of the Knopp and sells it at a good price: 

http://wireman.com/products/knopp-k60-voltage-tester


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Never checked polairity with a wiggie I know they will do it but I always use a DMM for polairity tests.


LC


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Never checked polairity with a wiggie I know they will do it but I always use a DMM for polairity tests.
> 
> 
> LC


We used to do a lot of work in a battery factory that had some old DC power rheostats. I forget the voltage but the neon polarity lights on the Knopp was handy for that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm from the school that Wiggie is synonymous with solenoid tester. So from what I see here I'll just stick with the Fluke T+Pro, it's cat III on 1000v and catIV on 600v and has a continuity function.


----------

